# I need a good recipe for a Halloween cake!!!



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

I need a really neat idea and recipe for a Halloween cake for a cake walk at a party, they give prizes for the best cakes. The kids get to judge so it will have to be something that looks creepy/cool --you know! [] Last year someone did the kitty litter cake so I need a different idea!

_____________________

DEATH to people who abuse animals! 
Maybe I should let my Rottweiler and Mastiff have a go at the animal abusers, then I can use their corpses as part of my Halloween decorations! hehe


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

How are you at decorating? 

You could do a tombstone cake (cut in shape of tombstone, gray frosting, RIP).

This Pumpkin Marble Cheesecake sounds yummy.

I'll keep looking (this is fun... and I'm bored)

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

More...

Spider Web Cake: http://cake.allrecipes.com/az/ChcltSpidrWbCk.asp
Cake-o-lantern: http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/special/feature/famf0900cakeolan/
Boogers & Slugs cake: http://www.recipezaar.com/recipe/getrecipe.zsp?id=101711
(the name is excellent)



_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

The cake that I made for my daughter's b-day/Halloween party and for the school carnival cakewalk was:

Bake any flavor cake in a rectangle shaped pan, spread top with chocolate frosting, crush oreos and cover the entire top of the cake, add gummy worms all over. I added 2 skeletal hands to make it look like something was coming out of the grave. Then I took a piece of cardboard made it look like a tombstone and stuck it between the pan and the cake. Add flowers under the tombstone so it really looks like a grave. Looks pretty cool and it's been kid tested and approved!!



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

Great ideas guys---I might end up making two or three cakes!  Thanks!

_____________________

DEATH to people who abuse animals! 
Maybe I should let my Rottweiler and Mastiff have a go at the animal abusers, then I can use their corpses as part of my Halloween decorations! hehe


----------

